# Have you ever met anyone famous? Post a pic!



## labellavita7 (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm sure a lot of you out there have met some famous people, I'd love to see pictures.  Last year around this time I had the wonderful privilege of meeting Flavor Flav lol... here are the pics


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Oct 24, 2007)

I've met Rick & Francis from Status Quo, had Access All Areas pass to their concert (even on the tour bus too!) the pic is somewhere in the house (it was before i had a digital camera. 

and I've also met british band Blazin' Squad a few times


----------



## Hilly (Oct 24, 2007)

I kissed the drummer from the Ataris...remember that group lol?

My mom's quasi famous....in chicago...among antique dealers. She is the "queen of Cookie Jars" hahaha....I got made so much fun of as a kiddo. She would be on TV (oprah, news shows, local shows) and the kids would just tease me and tell me I was fat because I ate lots of cookies. Jerk bagz! But now I am very proud of her!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 24, 2007)

eh... lets see.. Famous... I met Sum 41 (remember that band) I don;t have pictures though. Working on a movie set a few months ago I got to hang out with  some up and coming type celebritys.. some of which were really amazing people. 

Khan Chittenden
Colton James (t-bone from 7th heaven lol
Ray santiago (he was in meet the fockers )
Caitlin Wachs, by far my most favorite girl on set, shes super sweet. she was in "Kids in America with Nicole Richie (sp?)


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I kissed the drummer from the Ataris...remember that group lol?_

 
They did a cover of "boys of summer " by don Henley. Its my most favorite song of theirs. I use to like them when I was back in high school


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_eh... lets see.. Famous... I met Sum 41 (remember that band)_

 
omg i used to love these so much lol


----------



## PomPoko (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_They did a cover of "boys of summer " by don Henley. Its my most favorite song of theirs. I use to like them when I was back in high school_

 
Aaah, I used to love that song, and I still love I.O.U one galaxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha.

I have met a few famous people...the most interesting (to me at least) are 3 of matchbox twenty, who happen to be my favourite-st(woo made up words!) band in the world ever...this was when I was....16 I think. You can see how pale I actually am, and my natural hair colour. It was raining alllll day so I look atrocious.

The pics are here...angelfire is such a pile of poops and wont let me save my own pics to reupload them. Grr
Me and Kyle (guitar player)
Me and Paul (used to be drummer, now guitar...)
Only got pics of those two, since the other guy just stuck his head through the fence for a minute to pass someone something and he had a quick chat with us. I saw Rob Thomas in the distance with his wife. I'm such a geek about them though haha ^_^

Other than that, I've met Anthea Turner LOL (she used to present morning TV)...that was when I was about eight, though. And I didn't get a picture. And jo brand when I was five, which I am so pleased with cos I think shes awesome.


----------



## lalaxp (Oct 24, 2007)

lol haha awesome u met flava flav. hmm, i met the A-teens, The Asian girl from real world Las vegas[i think the show was in las vegas] in Hollywood, & i Also met Wee man from viva la bam & i talked to him!


----------



## foreverymoment (Oct 25, 2007)

i've met a shit ton of people in the theater/musical theater world...

nathan lane (looooooove him), matthew broderick, patti lupone, dana ivey (she was in Home Alone 2!)...kiki and herb? haha


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 25, 2007)

I have met Mr T lol at the theatre he was playing the genie in Aladin
I have met Bon Jovi (who i love so much lol) need my scanner to work so i can scan picture. 
A lot of people of an english show called hollyoaks, and the old brookside cast.
That it is


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foreverymoment* 

 
_i've met a shit ton of people in the theater/musical theater world...

nathan lane (looooooove him), matthew broderick, patti lupone, dana ivey (she was in Home Alone 2!)...kiki and herb? haha_

 





 I adore matthew broderick i am so jealous lol


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Oct 25, 2007)

I've met Anthony Rapp twice - I absolutely adore him! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's my boyfriend and Anthony: 






Anthony & I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ugh, ignore me, I look awful! I had been up for over 24 hours and when I met him I cried when I told him how much his book meant to me, if you haven't read it - DO! It's about a lot of things but what touched me the most was his experience with losing his mom. My boyfriend has CF so the idea of losing someone hits so very close to home, which is why I cried when I spoke to him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










My boyfriend and I have also met Margaret Cho and Mandy Moore!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mandypaul* 

 
_. 
A lot of people of an english show called hollyoaks, and the old brookside cast.
That it is _

 
omg i LOVEE hollyoaks.. and when i was a kid i loved brookie


----------



## PomPoko (Oct 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_omg i LOVEE hollyoaks.. and when i was a kid i loved brookie _

 
DITTO, I feel so lame saying that its one of the only shows I watch religiously! (Hollyoaks, that is, I never could get into brookside)


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PomPoko* 

 
_DITTO, I feel so lame saying that its one of the only shows I watch religiously! (Hollyoaks, that is, I never could get into brookside)_

 





 the last time i saw someone of hollyoaks was last week, she was at the mac counter and the ma was trying a red lipstick on her, and i was like looking for a second and thinking that really does not suit her, and she must of thought i was looking cause she is of the telly lol. It was Amy of Hollyoaks (the one that had the baby and never told anyone she was pregnant)


----------



## msmack (Oct 25, 2007)

I've met Xavier Rudd, he came in and rocked out in my music shop once *dies*. I can't really think of anyone else really... Angels in Harlem Gospel Choir...they were awesome and fun. 

*I'd reallllly like to say that I met(/humped) Josh Homme of QOTSA but that would be a lie*


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mandypaul* 

 
_





 the last time i saw someone of hollyoaks was last week, she was at the mac counter and the ma was trying a red lipstick on her, and i was like looking for a second and thinking that really does not suit her, and she must of thought i was looking cause she is of the telly lol. It was Amy of Hollyoaks (the one that had the baby and never told anyone she was pregnant)_

 
haha! her hair is soo annoying... i like the length but just the way it is... hard to explain


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PomPoko* 

 
_DITTO, I feel so lame saying that its one of the only shows I watch religiously! (Hollyoaks, that is, I never could get into brookside)_

 

same here... i even got my bf into it... we watch it EVERY saturday [hollyoaks omnibus) its soo addictive lol


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Oct 25, 2007)

heh this one is strictly for uk people
ive seen (not met lol) zara and justin off hollyoaks (i love the show tooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
ermmm jayne middlemiss (love island etc) came into where i work and bought some shoes and asked for a discount lol
oh and trinny and susannah (uk not what to wear) came in and did a show (airing in winter apparently) in where i work, at the time i worked on the mens shoes and i found it quite funny that the assistants came down and picked all the shoes out for the makeover


----------



## ritchieramone (Oct 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_haha! her hair is soo annoying... i like the length but just the way it is... hard to explain _

 
It looks as if she needs to do something with it ... but I just don't know what! It's maybe a bit flat? I know she's meant to be a schoolgirl in the programme but it looks quite primary school-ish.

To be honest, I'd be embarrassingly excited if I met anyone from Hollyoaks. :jump: 

Last year I met Rose McDowall from Strawberry Switchblade, not that I expect many people remember them. I've been a huge fan of hers since the mid-80s and after speaking to her briefly, I cried and cried for about half an hour for no particular reason while my husband laughed and laughed (in a confused rather than mean way!).


----------



## mrsjeffhardy (Oct 25, 2007)

i met paris hilton in 2004 maybe? i forget when,but i was with my mom @ gloria jean's coffee in north star mall (where i used to work,but i was off that day,just there shopping. i worked in the mall,but not the coffee shop) in san antonio,tx.
she was in line in front of us,but i wasnt paying attention at the time,i was deciding what i wanted to drink. my mom said "isnt that paris hilton?" half jokingly. i said "behave mom" without even looking. she grabbed my arm and said "no i think it really is" so i looked and just about fell over right there. she looked just like her! so my mom says to her "are you a paris hilton impersonator? you look just like her." my mom was so sweet about it,we honestly didnt think it could be her. then she says to my mom "no,i am her." 
i freaked out!
back then,i was a big fan of hers,although now i don't see why.
anyway i was freaking out,so excited. i was digging around my purse for a pen and paper and got out my camera,and held it in my other hand while i searched. her bodyguard says to me "no pictures allowed". im like "um ok,i wasnt going to take a picture anyway."
so i get my pen and paper and my mom hands it to the guy shes with to give to paris,lol which was nick carter,but we didnt realize/care. 
she signs it for me,and then everyone realizes who she is and everyone started following her.
that was pretty much the day i stopped liking her.
her attitude killed it for me.

anyway,ive met numerous band members. 
my little brother met one of my future husbands (though i dont think my real husband would approve lol)....john cena.
my little bro is sooo lucky. he has a picture with him,im so jealous haha.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 25, 2007)

I just saw Kirsten Dunst at the airport a few days ago, I was too nervous to say anything to her, but she stood like 2 feet in front of me, she looked like shit.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 25, 2007)

i met the cast of viva la bam it was pretty cool not gonna lie
and i saw paris hilton she was doing some promo at my mall but i dint go up to her or anything.


----------



## miss_dre (Oct 25, 2007)

I met Jully Black the other day.
I work at LaSenza and she came in looking to buy panties and a pj because she had lost her luggage. So i helped her pick some out and she bought the stuff i chose for her. It made me pretty happy even though i'm not a huge huge fan of hers. She's alot prettier in person than she is on tv though.


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 26, 2007)

Um, not sure if these guys count as celebrities... but I've met Demetri Martin- the comedian... HILARIOUS!   Also, I recently met David Sedaris, a writer I love, he was SO nice and SUPER fuuny.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 26, 2007)

I met Robin Thicke at a performance at the Apple store.  I had a picture of it but I looked like such a hot bloated mess I deleted it.  LOL


----------



## ms.marymac (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_Um, not sure if these guys count as celebrities... but I've met Demetri Martin- the comedian... HILARIOUS!   Also, I recently met David Sedaris, a writer I love, he was SO nice and SUPER fuuny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Gah! I lurve David Sedaris. He needs to write a new book.

I'll bite.  I don't know if I can remember everybody.

*Singer from Monster Magnet (ha ha)
*Angelo from Fishbone 
*The Buzzcocks
*Lunachicks
*Alice Cooper
*Steven Tyler
*Marilyn Manson
*Zac DeLaRocha
*Various members of Korn 
*KD Lang
*Mario Van Peebles
*Vinnie Paul & Dimebag from Pantera \m/
*Trent Reznor
*Brett Micheals
*Dick Dale
*Lisa Left Eye Lopez
*Quiet Riot (ha ha)
*Various members of Skid Row (ha ha)
*Taime Down (ha ha)
*Diamond Dallas Page (he taught me how to clothesline, lol)
*Space Ghost! Not what I expected
*Markey Ramone
*Bobby Steele
*Jerry Only
*Cheeta Chrome


That's all I can remember right now.  Most of these folks I helped in a retail setting, so I couldn't get pics.


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 

 
_heh this one is strictly for uk people
ive seen (not met lol) zara and justin off hollyoaks (i love the show tooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
ermmm jayne middlemiss (love island etc) came into where i work and bought some shoes and asked for a discount lol_

 
ooh i love justin hes a little young but still cute lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And i get what you mean about her hair, when she was in the shop she had it in a long plait, i think it looked a bit better that way, but i think it makes her look really young, so when she was wearing the bright red lipstick, she just looked to young for it, if that makes sense lol.


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_Gah! I lurve David Sedaris. He needs to write a new book.

I'll bite.  I don't know if I can remember everybody.

*Singer from Monster Magnet (ha ha)
*Angelo from Fishbone 
*The Buzzcocks
*Lunachicks
*Alice Cooper
*Steven Tyler
*Marilyn Manson
*Zac DeLaRocha
*Various members of Korn 
*KD Lang
*Mario Van Peebles
*Vinnie Paul & Dimebag from Pantera \m/
*Trent Reznor
*Brett Micheals
*Dick Dale
*Lisa Left Eye Lopez
*Quiet Riot (ha ha)
*Various members of Skid Row (ha ha)
*Taime Down (ha ha)
*Diamond Dallas Page (he taught me how to clothesline, lol)
*Space Ghost! Not what I expected
*Markey Ramone
*Bobby Steele
*Jerry Only
*Cheeta Chrome


That's all I can remember right now.  Most of these folks I helped in a retail setting, so I couldn't get pics._

 
he is!  i cant remember when he said itd be don tho... lol


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I just saw Kirsten Dunst at the airport a few days ago, I was too nervous to say anything to her, but she stood like 2 feet in front of me, *she looked like shit*._

 
haha that was funny


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Oct 26, 2007)

*Too bad I dont have pics, but I meet the following people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Radiohead frontman Thom Yorke.*
*Marilyn Manson and his bandmates*
*The Offspring (lead vocals, guitar), Noodles AKA Greg Kriesel*
*A Canadian Band called The Tea Party frontman Jeff Martin*

*When I was an extra in a movie called "Gossip" (not allowed to bring in camera's on set) I met;*

*James Marsden*
*Kate Hudson*
*Joshua Jackson*


----------



## PomPoko (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_same here... i even got my bf into it... we watch it EVERY saturday [hollyoaks omnibus) its soo addictive lol_

 
Haha, me too, I started watching it cos my housemates at uni did, then I got my boyfriend into it...we sky+ it and watch it with our dinner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree about amys hair, long hair is pretty, but she needs some layers or something! I HATE the rest of amys family ugh, the dad used to be so nice, then he turned into a psycho dad :-S ugggh. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_Gah! I lurve David Sedaris. He needs to write a new book.

I'll bite.  I don't know if I can remember everybody.

*Singer from Monster Magnet (ha ha)
*Angelo from Fishbone 
*The Buzzcocks
*Lunachicks
*Alice Cooper
*Steven Tyler
*Marilyn Manson
*Zac DeLaRocha
*Various members of Korn 
*KD Lang
*Mario Van Peebles
*Vinnie Paul & Dimebag from Pantera \m/
**Trent Reznor*
*Brett Micheals
*Dick Dale
*Lisa Left Eye Lopez
*Quiet Riot (ha ha)
*Various members of Skid Row (ha ha)
*Taime Down (ha ha)
*Diamond Dallas Page (he taught me how to clothesline, lol)
*Space Ghost! Not what I expected
*Markey Ramone
*Bobby Steele
*Jerry Only
*Cheeta Chrome_

 
I am so green right now...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C_Addiction* 

 
_*When I was an extra in a movie called "Gossip" (not allowed to bring in camera's on set) I met;*

*James Marsden*
*Kate Hudson*
*Joshua Jackson*_

 
I LOVE that film, which bits were you in?


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Oct 26, 2007)

*Omg, you actually heard of it. I tell people about it and there like, "What movie?"... hehe. Well I'm glad you heard of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*I was in 3 scene's. 1-The opening scence in the library, where they only show heads... hehe. One of those heads is mine. *
*2- It's an outside scene with Kate Hudson and some other chick in the school outside.*
*3- When the cops come and get Joshua Jackson from the classroom. I was part of the "classroom"... hehe, nothing to exciting really. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Oct 26, 2007)

i have gossip on dvd hehe cant really remember what it was about now cos i watched it years and years ago but i remember thinkin and the end :O did not see that coming lol
cool


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 28, 2007)

I am related to a celeb (no, I won't say who 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), so I have met a fair amount of people by circumstances of his career.  On my own, I have encountered a few celebs.  I just seem to have random "right" place, "right" time meetings.  Like, DH and I met Gwen Stefani by happenstance once , for example.  To be honest, I don't like to approach celebs.  I feel like I am invading their space.  They are like animals being hunted by paparazzi now.  I feel sorry for most of them.  Notice use of the word "most".  

I have a friend who is NOT AT ALL the type to seek out celebs or hunt for photo ops or anything like that, but she ALWAYS runs into people in NYC.  She recently had a random introduction to someone at a boutique and next thing you know, she was invited to and attended a party at a well-known designers apartment for a trunk show! 

Most random, well-known person encounter I have had is not at all with a celeb, but one day I am eating at a restaurant, I look over and they guy at the table next to me is Bill Gates.  I wanted to slide my check over to his table, but I fought off the urge. 

Oh and I was an extra in a movie.  Yes, I am "crowd".  Should I go for my SAG card?


----------



## ledonatella (Oct 28, 2007)

Back in the 80's i saw Boy George in LA on Hollywood Blvd. with a huge posse around him, I didn't really care much because I was like 10 and wasen't real into him. We had a local family win Extreme Home Makeover and Ty Pennington was at our salon during that because we sponsered the event and the workers were volunteers from our company, my friend did a massage on him and saw his everything! He was an ass though. I've seen Newt Gingrich at our mall when he was Speaker of The House (he has family here), as well as R. Kelly (same) and Steffi Graff the tennis player (family as well). Oh, I did a banquet thing with Tommy Hilfiger who was a complete ass.  But around here mostly I get people who know celebs but not the celebs themselves, like I did Oprah's producer's wedding but Oprah I did not see (damn! I wanted a new car!).  Or like I do local news people's makeup but they are hardly famous. I would love to actually met a big celeb (like Madonna or Cher) just to see how surreal their life is!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Oct 28, 2007)

i met a few

E40
Tech9
KrisZz Kalico
Kutt Kalhoun
and a few others you probably havent heard of. 
local bay area people..


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Oct 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C_Addiction* 

 
_Too bad I dont have pics, but I meet the following people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Radiohead frontman Thom Yorke.
Marilyn Manson and his bandmates
The Offspring (lead vocals, guitar), Noodles AKA Greg Kriesel
*A Canadian Band called The Tea Party frontman Jeff Martin*_

 
Oh my God! I am so insanely jealous. The Tea Party have been one of my absolute favorite bands for about five years. What I wouldn't do to just see them live.. but they are no more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've never met anybody famous. I know a lot of people/bands in the black/death metal scene.. but, they're not what you'd call "famous". Even the most popular bands aren't exactly well-known.


----------



## ms.marymac (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I am related to a celeb (no, I won't say who 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), so I have met a fair amount of people by circumstances of his career.  On my own, I have encountered a few celebs.  I just seem to have random "right" place, "right" time meetings.  Like, DH and I met Gwen Stefani by happenstance once , for example.  *To be honest, I don't like to approach celebs.  I feel like I am invading their space.  They are like animals being hunted by paparazzi now.  I feel sorry for most of them. * Notice use of the word "most".  

I have a friend who is NOT AT ALL the type to seek out celebs or hunt for photo ops or anything like that, but she ALWAYS runs into people in NYC.  She recently had a random introduction to someone at a boutique and next thing you know, she was invited to and attended a party at a well-known designers apartment for a trunk show! 

Most random, well-known person encounter I have had is not at all with a celeb, but one day I am eating at a restaurant, I look over and they guy at the table next to me is Bill Gates.  I wanted to slide my check over to his table, but I fought off the urge. 

Oh and I was an extra in a movie.  Yes, I am "crowd".  Should I go for my SAG card? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 I asked ST about folks coming up to him all the time and asked why didn't he do the incognito thing like most celebs...ha ha. He said, "I gave that up a long time ago, I can't disguise this mouth."


----------



## ndn-ista (Oct 31, 2007)

I met Kenyon Martin from the Nets at Dunking Donuts with his wife, lol....Jahiem, the forgotten singer, near my school, Rutgers...Nina Sky, before they became famous, they lived a block away from my ex in Queens.  Some Bollywood stars...hmm oh, and rememeber the mother in Family Matters, she was on the same plane as me when i was going to Chicago like 10 years ago lol, I had an interview with MTV in NYC, and Da Game was there, I didnt even know it was him.....Cameron at Palisades Mall....hmmm I'm always ny so I am sure I see more people when Im in the city just don't notice anymore. =)


----------



## OliviaChristine (Oct 31, 2007)

I met and hung out with Shock G from Digital Underground. He was a cool dude. I met Bill Maher, and he was an ass. I met the guys from Fishbone, and a couple of the guys from Korn. I went to a small party at Jermaine O'Neal's(basketball player) house. When I worked at a vintage clothing store, I helped Wendie Malick (Nina Van Horn from just shoot me) pick out clothes. I  met Houston rapper Bun B from UGK. Also, Art, the lead singer from the band Everclear used to frequent a bar I worked at.


----------



## Temptasia (Nov 1, 2007)

LOL

I recently met Snipes in Vancouver.


----------



## Temptasia (Nov 1, 2007)

oops sorry double post


----------



## janwa09 (Nov 1, 2007)

I met Paul Schafer of the Late Show with David Letterman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eugene Levy is at the back but he's covered by Paul's head in this pic lol.

http://photos.friendster.com/photos/...445540272m.jpg


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Nov 4, 2007)

A year and a half ago I met Jonathan Rhys Meyers. He was really sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't have a pic, because I , unfortuantely at the time didn't have  a camera with me.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Nov 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *I love Brian Kinney* 

 
_A year and a half ago I met Jonathan Rhys Meyers. He was really sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't have a pic, because I , unfortuantely at the time didn't have a camera with me._

 
omfg. lucky. i woulda jumped his bones


----------



## natalie75 (Nov 5, 2007)

I've met a few and agree that I have always hated to invade thier space. 

Wolfman Jack
Charley Pride (worked for him for a few years)
Tina Turner (no idea where my picture is)
Willy Nelson
Gallagher
Paul James (in the smoke room at an airport
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I'd like to see a thread of who you'd like to meet?

TWO PEOPLE FOR ME
Tom Jones - OH YESH
Denzel Washington - OH YEAH


----------



## pinkdaisylove (Nov 19, 2007)

Hanson, Jerry Springer, Benji Madden (Good Charlotte) and that's it!!


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 20, 2007)

...a number of people!!! The most interesting was Viggo Mortensen.  (Not yet famous, but had made some great films like the Indian Runner, etc). He is an awesome painter, a remarkable poet, and eco friendly.


----------



## miss_supra (Nov 20, 2007)

I have met many famous drifters (car sport). I even had dinner with one of them because my friend knows him very well.

I met Hulk Hogan and his son Nick Hogan. Nick is a complete ass and acts as if his shit doesn't stink. 

I have also met Die and Shinya from Dir en Grey (japanese band). Their people would not allow pictures!!

That is pretty much it. No one really special.


----------

